# Birth Control - Mirena



## the_girlfirend (18 Sep 2008)

Good morning!

I was just wondering if CF members (female) are allowed to use Mirena as birth control.

Because I know that there is a higher risk of infection with the use of Mirena and I do not know the opinion of the CF regarding those risks VS deployments.

If anyone of you uses Mirena or know someone who uses Mirena... please let me know.

Thank you very much
Have a nice day everyone!


----------



## Nfld Sapper (18 Sep 2008)

Good question to ask the CFRC.


----------



## medicineman (18 Sep 2008)

I haven't heard of any issues with using Mirena or any other IUD's as far as employment limitations.  It becomes a problem if it's giving you a problem.

MM


----------



## kincanucks (18 Sep 2008)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Good question to ask the CFRC.



Specifically the medical staff at the CFRC/D.


----------



## exgunnertdo (18 Sep 2008)

I already had IUD when I joined the RegF (inserted by civi doc), told the med staff about it at the CFRC.  No issues.  Later had it removed (my choice) by the military medical system, again no issues.  I didn't deploy with it, but I can't see that making a difference really.  I think the risk with IUDs is mostly related to having multiple partners while you have one, and if that's the case, the doc should counsel you away from that method.  (I don't remember if it was Mirena or not.)


----------

